# Where can I find ZLIB* in menuconfig in 2.6.x?

## fuchsmi

I need the following  config with my 2.6.7:

```

[ "$CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE" != "y" ] && badconfig

[ "$CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE" != "y" ] && badconfig

```

but I can't find the options in "make menuconfig".

You know where it is?

Michi

----------

## DiskBreaker

It would be but is not shown in the library routines menu...

From /usr/src/linux/lib/Kconfig:

```

#

# compression support is select'ed if needed

#

config ZLIB_INFLATE

        tristate

config ZLIB_DEFLATE

        tristate

```

If you add a name after the tristate keyword, say:

```

config ZLIB_INFLATE

        tristate Zlib-Inflate

config ZLIB_DEFLATE

        tristate Zlib-Deflate

```

you will be able to select these two. But I'm sure there is a purpose why they are disabled...

hth,

disk

----------

## DaMouse

zlib was left turned on for a reason methinks as the kernel for compressed sections, it does no harm and I doubt turning it off would do anything worthwhile.

-DaMouse

----------

